# Anyone know what this is?



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*This morning, this sweet little bird flew into our clear glass pool fence and totally stunned himself. I carefully picked him up (he was limp in my hand but breathing) and put him in the tiny hospital cage i have. After a few minutes he was looking around, and in half an hour was hopping all over the cage! We left him a bit longer to make sure he looked ok, then took him outside and opened the cage. We were very happy to see him fly straight up and into the nearest tree! What a sweet little fella he was. Glad he was ok. 


*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I think he is a New Holland Honey eater , glad he is back to himself once more poor little thing.


----------



## KatRay09 (Feb 28, 2009)

It looks like New Holland Honeyeater?

New Holland Honeyeater - Australian Museum


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

He is beautiful. Glad you were able to provide a safe haven while he got his senses back.


----------

